
Show HN: A CLI tool to access Product Hunt's products right from your terminal - sunilkumarc
http://sunilkumarc.in/product-hunt-cli-website/
======
3into10power5
Neat. So, this need a API from product hunt or does it scrape data from
product hunt?

